# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Google Chrome vs Internet Explorer

## Endrii

VotoNi  mendimi juaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## little-boy

Google Chrome  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

GC.
Por firefox eshte shume e mire.

----------


## [Perla]

Po browser- at e tjere ku jane?

----------


## RaPSouL

Firefox në gjuhën shqipe, provojeni se nuk do tju zhgënjej.

----------


## geezer

as qe e kam provuar google chrome

edhe pse une i perdor firefox edhe  IE

----------


## valdetshala

firefox por pasi qe nuk eshte ne liste atehere UKI I VJETËR pra

----------


## daniel00

Firefox nuk ben gabime e nuk te duhet mbyllesh shpesh me zor prej bllokimeve ndaj e preferoj . 

Nga keto qe jane thene ketu google chrome s'e kam provuar , kurse internet explorer hap mailat nga msn me nje klik , si dhe ben copy past pamjeve , per keto e perdor dhe me pelqen .

Opera eshte i mire se hap shpejt faqet .

----------


## Glend

IE 8 eshte mjaft i mire, dhe pritet te zhvillohet me mire ne IE8 RTM. Per mendimin tim, Google Chrome funksionon me shpejt por nuk ka te gjitha te duhurat e nje browseri.

IE 8 fiton.

----------


## Enii

IE per te gjitha .

kam pasur dhe opera nuk eshte keq .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

IE me e mira.

----------


## floreentin

Google Chrome

----------


## denimsn

1.Firefox 
2.IE
3.Google Croma
3.Opera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sonci

Nuk mund te krahasosh nje program beta me  IE,
Per mua Mozilla forever

----------


## evalt

IE
te themi te verteten  shumica e  web siteve  realizohet per tu perdorur  me ane te IE

----------


## Rev12

Google chrome eshte njeshi

----------


## Jack Watson

Zbulohet origjina e logos së Google Chrome... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

Edhe une parapelqej Mozilla Firefox.

----------


## argjenddre

asnjera sme pelqen

Mozilla eshte ma e mir

----------


## Fillestari09

Google Chrome punon shpejt por nuk ti ploteson te gjitha kerkesat

----------

